# Small boneless leg o lamb on the grill



## lght (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't have time to smoke it so i'm going to put it on the weber grill and do a quick cook.  Hoping to get it to 135 in about an hour or an hour and a half and let it rest for about 30 min if possible.  I have both coals and cowboy lump.  I'm going to try and give it a quick sear in a SS pan and put it on the grill.  Should I use a mix of coals and lump or one or the other??  First time grilling lamb so not sure if it can handle a ton of heat like a tri tip or if it prefers lower temps like pork.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry no one replied... so how did it turn out?


----------



## joelarbear (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry, just noticed this one as well.  I would not reccomend mixing briquets and lump charcoal for direct heat grilling.  They tend to burn at different temperatures, in my experience.  That makes for extreme hot spots on the grill.

I have, however direct heat grilled boneless leg of lamb and it came out great.  It can handle pretty substantial heat.


----------



## lght (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I went with an online standard meat chart and cooked it to 150 IT.   I seared it under the IR burner in the oven at around 550 with a little olive oil.  Gave it a nice cripsy texture then I applied wet/dry rub of fresh basil, rosemary, onion, garlic and a few other items.  Basically I just put everything in the food processor and a little olive oil until it makes a paste and smear that over the lamb. 

I used both coal and lump, but put it on the weber and cooked it indirectly since the lump did burn pretty hot.   I will probably not use lump next time.  I think it cooked for almost 2 hours.  Let it rest and made a cranberry chutney with a little 5 spice and a sprig of rosemary.  I can't recall the wine I paired it with, but she made a apricot / pineapple couse couse (not sure of the spelling) some brazed fingerling potatoes and brown sugar glazed carrots.  It was great, but I think I should have taken it up to 150 as the center portion was a bit on the rear side.  I personally don't care for lamb much, but she loves it and always manages to sneak a leg in the freezer when i'm not looking lol.


----------

